# Stuffed Flounder



## smokinbarrles (Oct 29, 2019)

Well falls is in the air and the local fishing is picking up as the flounder head out to the gulf, and the trout move into the lake. Went out this weekend to just kill an hour or so and it ended up being a pretty action packed trip. Ended up catching a few flounder, speckled trout and redfish. 

Been wanting stuffed flounder for a while now so what better day to do it then the same day they were swimming!

Made some crab stuffing to go inside the butterflied flounder for me, and just layed some trout fillets on some stuffing for my fiance (shes not a huge seafood eater). Gave the other two flounder to my parents so they could enjoy an awesome meal. 

Turned out pretty tasty!


----------



## creek bottom (Oct 29, 2019)

Looks pretty dang tasty from here!!! Nice work!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 29, 2019)

Love stuffed flounder! That is mighty tasty looking!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2019)

Those Look Great, SB!!!
I love Stuffed Flounder, and yours look better than any I've had in Restaurants!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 29, 2019)

Wow!
That is a beautiful presentation on the Stuffed Flounder, very nice indeed.

Sounds like a really nice time fishing too.
Gotta love it when the bite is on.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2019)

Forgot to mention:
I used to get a lot of Fresh Flounder, until "Hurricane Sandy" Picked up Bear Jr's "Trophy Pro", and parked it in a woods about 2 miles from the second tier rack it was resting in.

Bear


----------



## justplainbob (Oct 29, 2019)

sandy was 7 years ago today


----------



## justplainbob (Oct 29, 2019)

... and nice looking meal


----------



## smokinbarrles (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks for the likes and kind words everyone. 

 Bearcarver
 i know exactly how you feel on that one being on the coast we have had a couple of our boats wash up on shore in a pile of debris during a hurricane, thats no fun.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2019)

smokinbarrles said:


> Thanks for the likes and kind words everyone.
> 
> Bearcarver
> i know exactly how you feel on that one being on the coast we have had a couple of our boats wash up on shore in a pile of debris during a hurricane, thats no fun.




Yup---This thing was Awesome!!
26' with all kinds of goodies, including Twin 150 HP Mercs.
Oh Well, He had good insurance on it.

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 29, 2019)

I love flounder and love crab stuffing so this is right up my ally! Looks fantastic. I am just sitting down to lunch and it now does not measure up to those pics :) Nice job.


----------



## kelbro (Oct 29, 2019)

Which bay? I miss bay fishing...


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 30, 2019)

That is a fine looking meal!
We love stuffed flounder!
Al


----------



## smokinbarrles (Oct 30, 2019)

kelbro said:


> Which bay? I miss bay fishing...



Galveston Bay


----------



## kelbro (Oct 30, 2019)

smokinbarrles said:


> Galveston Bay



Good times there. Sea Wolf park, San Luis Pass, Christmas Bay, POC, Rockport, S Antonio Bay. We used to fish them all years ago. Also miss the fresh shrimp and oysters.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 30, 2019)

Awesome!!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 31, 2019)

Splendid looking meal. I really like the looks of that crab stuffing. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## smokinbarrles (Oct 31, 2019)

kelbro said:


> Good times there. Sea Wolf park, San Luis Pass, Christmas Bay, POC, Rockport, S Antonio Bay. We used to fish them all years ago. Also miss the fresh shrimp and oysters.



Fresh seafood is definitely a bonus to living on the coast.


----------

